# Old Sistersville, WV. Coke Bottle?



## sandycattzz (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello!
 I was wondering if someone would help me figure out this bottle. I live in Sistersville, Wv. and there was a Coke plant here but has been since shut down.
 I just purchased this bottle from a woman who claims it is an old coke bottle from the same plant.
 The embossed markings read.....
 REGISTERED
 FRANK KUEHNE
 SISTERSVILLE,WVA.














 any help would be GREATLY appreciated!
 Sandy


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 3, 2005)

Unless it says "Coca Cola" on it, I don't think it's a coke. Nice soda though. Dates to about 1900.


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for such a quick reply THEDIGGERBOY!!!

 I just talked with a few people in town who know a bit of the history of the Old Coke Plant. 
 This one gentleman informed me that "FRANK KUEHNE" (pronounced COE-KNEE)
 was the owner of the plant and they bottled only Coca-Cola. I need much more research because now I seem to be just going on hear-say. 
 He also mentioned that his son John still resides here. I will try and contact him for further information.
 The way this bottle is embossed seems like it could have had some kind of small paper label in the center?
 Oh well....back to the drawing board.
 Thanks again!


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanx. I do have one question though. Is it BIM or ABM? It looks BIM to me, but If it is ABM it's a little newer (c. 1910-20)


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going tohave someone look at it in hand for me to see if it is ABM or BIM. The seams are very faint and I just can tell by myself.

 I'm going to try and get more pictures for you also. (of the bottle and of the old plant)


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of the Old Coke Plant in Sistersville, WV.
 It is was the only bottling company in this town and owned by Frank Kuehne.

 I will get more pics of the bottle shortly.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 3, 2005)

maybe he started out bottling his soda then became a coca cola bottler


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sandy and Welcome to the Forum!

 I checked my Universal Bottlers Encyclopedia from 1925 and it lists Frank Kuehne & Son at 101 Georgia St.  Sisterville's population at that time was listed as 3,238.  Good luck with your research.

 -Sam


----------



## kastoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Now the questions are...where is the dump for that plant?  Were bottles made there or just filled there..but still..there will be a dump.  Commence digging.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 3, 2005)

I see woods behind the plant perhapes a dump there??


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All and Thanks for the welcome!
 Thank you so much for the replies!

 I bought this bottle in a yard sale in Friendly WV. 
 I don't think it's a dug one.
 (I am a marble collector and I dig for marbles here in WV. and have come across quite afew bottles while doing so)

 I saw this unique bottle and just could not pass it up. 

 I thought the same thing about Frank Kuehne maybe bottling his own ...THEN turning the plant it into Coca Cola. 
 I did talk to a couple other loacals who informed me that he (Frank) only bottled Coca Cola the entire time he owned the plant.
 I have one more lead though, He is a former Mayor who grew up here...as did his family. If anyone should know it would be him.

 I will keep you posted as I get more information.

 P.S.
 Imentioned Frank having a son named "John"....actually his name is "Robert"
 Thanks again for ALLLLL your Help!!!
 Sandy


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2005)

SANDY...welcome to the Forum. He possibly bottled other flavors besides Coca-Cola and put them up in the bottle pictured. That was typical of most Coca-Cola Bottling Companies. Any label would have been on the side opposite the embossing.
 My research notes include a list of West Virginia Hutchinson Soda bottles ( compliments of Albert Fulk)...He lists a Frank Kuehne Hutch from Sistersville...[8D]


----------



## sandycattzz (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the Welcome and information Whiskeyman!

 Researching bottles is as much fun as marbles. (I Love it!)

 I have a few misc. bottles that I have dug up during my digging trip for marbles that I would like to post  for you to have a look at for me.


----------



## rabbit05 (Jul 22, 2012)

This is my 1st time on here and just happen to buy a coke crate for 2 bucks at a auction yesterday, fig I could'nt go wrong with that. any ways the crate is yellow with sisterville on each end and coca cola on each side, the bottles that was in it say sisterville W. VA after reading this i went back and took a look again and 4 of the bottles have the W. VA in a dif. spot not sure what thats all about and some of the bottles say parkersburg


----------



## AlexD (Jul 23, 2012)

I buy old coke bottles. Would you be willing to sell it?


----------

